# broken nub - septic flow diversion valve



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Client/family friend broke part of the PVC nub on the septic flow diversion valve for their drain field. (The nub used with the water shut-off wrench.) Since the nub is only partially broken off, I am considering trying to use some sort of strong epoxy filler to make an impression/adaptor for the remainder of the nub so I can turn that. Any ideas on what to use? I am thinking about putting some plastic over it, then a collar, so it's not stuck to it permanently, then packing it with epoxy filler. Doable? What would you use and what are my odds for success? Thanks.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Dig it up & get rid of that plastic crap.

Install a brass full port ball valve.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

griz said:


> Dig it up & get rid of that plastic crap.
> 
> Install a brass full port ball valve.


Duly noted, Griz. Meanwhile, what do think of the odds of success for the MacGiver method?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> Duly noted, Griz. Meanwhile, what do think of the odds of success for the MacGiver method?


Slim & none....

Based on experience.:thumbsup:


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

griz said:


> Slim & none....
> 
> Based on experience.:thumbsup:


Nuts. Now I almost HAVE to try it myself.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Is it a "Bull Run" valve? 
Depending on how much is busted off, you may still be able to operate it...But the best option is to replace it. 

If the "Nub" has a screw in the center you may be able to replace only the piece on top and not have to re-plumb the device.

I've installed a few Bull Run valves...never busted one.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

griz said:


> Dig it up & get rid of that plastic crap.
> 
> Install a brass full port ball valve.


I'm no plumber, but I would think the H2S gas coming from the septic would be a bad mix for brass. In this case PVC may be better.


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

Yea, it is corrosive to brass.


----------

